# Older lures....



## fish2keel (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if anyone knows a site that sells older lures that are either out of production or just old in age. I tried ebay but I would rather find a site inside of bidding unless i have too! They don't have to be in the package or anything im just looking for some! 

Thanks

f2k


----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's one. Haven't bought anything from them, but I have exchanged an email or two. The guy seems really nice and they are a christian based company...if you can call this a company.

https://www.toughlures.com/


----------



## bulldog (Jul 25, 2011)

I seem to have some luck at antique shops. It is very hit or miss but you can find some amazing items.


----------

